# Nose bleeds while deadlifting



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Last 2 times i have deadlifted i have got a nose bleed.

I dont reacall ever having a nose bleed in my life before, so i dont suffer from them.

I presume its a broken blood vessel or something ??

I DONT hold my breath while deadlifting, i suck in air at the bottom and blow the air out 3/4 way through the lift. That feels natural to me, not sure if its entirely correct ?

Is there anything i can do to stop this.... tips .. ??


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Are you on gear? Had your blood pressure checked lately?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> Are you on gear? Had your blood pressure checked lately?


Nope im a natural bud.

My blood pressure is normal, thats the first thing that sprung to mind.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its normal to happen sometimes mate, Its just the pressure builing up in body, and nose blood vessels 1st to give..

Its a right of passage to a huge DL, If never Bled your not a man.

Well done


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

when you do deadlift there is a massive pressure exerted throughout the body that coupled with a bending down motion forces a lot of blood to the head and the weakest area and vessels in this area will rupture ie the "littles" area in the nose- i know cos i have all my life suffered from NB and have been cauterised three times- dnt recomend that though.

what could you do well i dont know of any simple cures, have you a cold as they always make your nose more sensitive. Go lighter and look ahead and slightly up when doing the lift and see what happens


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Its normal to happen sometimes mate, Its just the pressure builing up in body, and nose blood vessels 1st to give..
> 
> Its a right of passage to a huge DL, If never Bled your not a man.
> 
> Well done


Cheers mate.

My balls dropped just last week, so im finally a man  :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

laurie g said:


> when you do deadlift there is a massive pressure exerted throughout the body that coupled with a bending down motion forces a lot of blood to the head and the weakest area and vessels in this area will rupture ie the "littles" area in the nose- i know cos i have all my life suffered from NB and have been cauterised three times- dnt recomend that though.
> 
> what could you do well i dont know of any simple cures, have you a cold as they always make your nose more sensitive. *Go lighter* and look ahead and slightly up when doing the lift and see what happens


Fcuk That...

Its good to bleed:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Nope im a natural bud.
> 
> My blood pressure is normal, thats the first thing that sprung to mind.


In that case Joe and Laurie are right. 

If they get really bad you can have them cauterised, but a styptic shaving pencil (from Boots) can work well...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

laurie g said:


> Go lighter


 ARE YOU MAD?!?!

Bully you obviously have managed to get to the level of respectful deadlifting now put a few more plates on:thumbup1:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Go lighter????? what is that all about? if your not bleeding or being sick then you should put more weight on the bar, its like when you leg press and that little fart comes out you know what im talking about.

Stop being a pussy and worrying about it, i would suggest taking 5000mg of test a week and it will help you lift more and when your nose bleeds keep going as it looks good. If im not weezing from walking up the stairs then i take more gear and certainly if my nose aint bleeding i again take more, up the dose, you cant have a name like bulldozer if your natural be a man.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

rich81 said:


> Go lighter????? what is that all about? if your not bleeding or being sick then you should put more weight on the bar, its like when you leg press and that little fart comes out you know what im talking about.
> 
> Stop being a pussy and worrying about it, i would suggest taking 5000mg of test a week and it will help you lift more and when your nose bleeds keep going as it looks good. If im not weezing from walking up the stairs then i take more gear and certainly if my nose aint bleeding i again take more, up the dose, you cant have a name like bulldozer if your natural be a man.


PMSL!!!

Con, cheers bud  (not as strong as you yet tho, you beast  )


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

rich81 said:


> Go lighter????? what is that all about? if your not bleeding or being sick then you should put more weight on the bar,


lol sound my like my dad


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

does your dad tell you to take more gear then??? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

rich81 said:


> does your dad tell you to take more gear then??? lol


 Its better than telling him to smoke more weed which he does a lot of already judging by his big stoned face on his avatar:whistling::laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Its normal to happen sometimes mate, Its just the pressure building up in body, and nose blood vessels 1st to give..
> 
> Its a right of passage to a huge DL, If never Bled your not a man.
> 
> Well done


damn...i aint bled bro...i'm ashamed but i am deadlifting a sufficient weights!!!!

speaking of blood:

one thing that gets me,is women bleed for a week and they still dont die!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> damn...i aint bled bro...i'm ashamed but i am deadlifting a sufficient weights!!!!
> 
> speaking of blood:
> 
> one thing that gets me,is women bleed for a week and they still dont die!!!!


 Dont tell me your one of those weaklings that deadlifts UNDER 300kg? :confused1: And i thought you were cool:lol:

Once you have a nose bleed it will keep happening for ages because it never really heals back up. I used to have them years ago now i never do any more, i go through periods of high blood pressure but my highest period ever saw no nose bleeds so they are not really that related.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

You may not have high bp per se.However, it will rise dramatically whilst lifting.Our bodies work on a closed valve system.Any excessive gripping will cause momentary spikes in bp.If you were doing say, bench presses, then you could relax your hands(grip)somewhat,obviously not possible with deadlifts.Iused to get them almost daily up until my early teens.never had one whilst lifting.A weakness in the minute blood vessels,in the nose is usually enough to cause spontanious bleeds.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Dont tell me your one of those weaklings that deadlifts UNDER 300kg? :confused1: And i thought you were cool:lol:
> 
> Once you have a nose bleed it will keep happening for ages because it never really heals back up. I used to have them years ago now i never do any more, i go through periods of high blood pressure but my highest period ever saw no nose bleeds so they are not really that related.


con i am ashamed now...i feel like a weak bastad now!!!

i will have to make the most effort now to get up to the big 300's...a couple of cycles are on the agenda in the new year so building up to it!!!!

still feel like a weak cnut,compared to you chaps pulling over 300kg's....i'll be there soon!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Bully - Paul said stop being a girlie wimp and just shove two tampons up your nostrils!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I bled last night doing ATG squats! Felt well good!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ElfinTan said:


> Bully - Paul said stop being a girlie wimp and just shove two tampons up your nostrils!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks PG. Not a bad idea


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I bled last night doing ATG squats! Felt well good!


Oh dear mate:confused1:

Your supposed to bleed from your nose, not your bloody ar5e, that is serious....

Thats piles i think:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Oh dear mate:confused1:
> 
> Your supposed to bleed from your nose, not your bloody ar5e, that is serious....
> 
> Thats piles i think:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL you fooker :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup1:



Bulldozer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks PG. Not a bad idea


Bad idea,

You dont want to stem bleeding, you want the blood p1ssing out all over place, all down your white training top, splattering on to mirror and training partner while half way thro pull, yelling "VIKING POWER" at top of voice and your turning red from pressure.

When complete said lift, yell "fcuk off, b1tch weight" at top of voice, drop 300+kg to floor with total disregard for gym and other patrons high five your your training partner, shout "hell yeah" and wipe nose with back of hand....

Set one complete:thumb:

Trust me, looks fckin awesome and everyone can see how big and strong you are...

I will video one arm "an ideal" set tonight:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Bad idea,
> 
> ...


PMSL.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

JW007, you hit the power rack I'll start on bench. We'll meet in half hour in the crowd of incredibly hot babes just aching to be boned by us. :lol:

I too bled from deadlifts - always breathe perfectly (in fact it's my pet hate when people don't) but one day I managed to pop loads of vessels in my throat and bum-bum. The blood would coagulate in my throat overnight so when I woke up I'd gag up wads of blood-goo and I'm sure the bum-blood needs no description!

bleeding from both ends is no fun but the minute i found out it was just from lifting weight I cracked back on. scary stuff, though i'm proud to say not one plate left my bar - call it stupidity, no doubt it is, but it made me feel super hardcore in front of my mum and girlfriend.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ghostdog said:


> JW007, you hit the power rack I'll start on bench. We'll meet in half hour in the crowd of incredibly hot babes just aching to be boned by us. :lol:
> 
> I too bled from deadlifts - always breathe perfectly (in fact it's my pet hate when people don't) but one day I managed to pop loads of vessels in my throat and bum-bum. The blood would coagulate in my throat overnight so when I woke up I'd gag up wads of blood-goo and I'm sure the bum-blood needs no description!
> 
> bleeding from both ends is no fun but the minute i found out it was just from lifting weight I cracked back on. scary stuff, though i'm proud to say not one plate left my bar - call it stupidity, no doubt it is, but it made me feel super hardcore in front of my mum and girlfriend.


Thats the spirit mate, Fckin awesome,

We dont have time to bleed, were too busy looking good and lifting heavy:thumb:

have some rep:beer:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thats the spirit mate, Fckin awesome,
> 
> We dont have time to bleed, were too busy looking good and lifting heavy:thumb:
> 
> have some rep:beer:


 awww shucks man

*ardkore reps*


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Bad idea,
> 
> ...


I can't wait for this video lol!


----------

